# Beat this hog!!!!



## nock'em dead (Sep 27, 2012)

If you couldn't shoot hogs anytime you wanted, I would hate hogs worse than I do. That being said, we have shot & trapped the dog-snot out of them but you can't get rid of them. This is a heck of a wild hog, and figured just for fun I would challenge all of ya to post a bigger one. We haven't killed him yet. Might need to break out the big guns!!!


----------



## supaman002 (Sep 27, 2012)

thats is a beast, no doubt, wieghs about 300, if i could figure out how to post pics from my phne i think i would atleast match this one with a beast off a boar i shot while duck hunting on the river last january.  a buddy and i where set up on the bank and i guess this pig smelled us and came in charging from behind all we had where 3 shoots a piece of #4 steel shot and when he dropped he was only about 2 yards away it was crazy to say the least anyway thats my biggest to date wish i could show it


----------



## triton196 (Sep 27, 2012)

dang hes a fat id say 300 range too.


----------



## oops1 (Sep 28, 2012)

That's a hammer for sure...I'm glad we don't have em on our property. ..yet!


----------



## madison daniel (Sep 28, 2012)

if you would be interested i could come down with some dogs and we would catch him just give me a call 6788008192


----------



## MFOSTER (Sep 28, 2012)

close to 400


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 28, 2012)

that is a HEEEP of sausage!


----------



## MFOSTER (Sep 28, 2012)

got you beat at least a ton will swap


----------



## Smack down brown (Sep 28, 2012)

Here ya go !


----------



## Waxwing (Sep 28, 2012)

*How's this one?*

I've included a picture of a doe roughly the same distance from the camera for reference.


----------



## HossBog (Sep 28, 2012)

I like the way that one's breathing in the back of the truck - with his mouth open.


----------



## nock'em dead (Sep 28, 2012)

A couple of contenders, what do yall think?


----------



## ted_BSR (Sep 29, 2012)

nock'em dead said:


> A couple of contenders, what do yall think?



STOP FEEDING THEM!!! That is what I think.


----------



## boarbutcher (Sep 30, 2012)

here is one from a while back


----------



## jonjon528 (Sep 30, 2012)

I think smack down is pretty close with that one in the back of the truck... Probably took a tractor or 4-5 guys to lift that into the back of the truck.


----------



## BassHunter25 (Sep 30, 2012)

He may not go 300, but he has got him out manned!


----------



## Kawaliga (Sep 30, 2012)

Good grief!!!!


----------



## jonjon528 (Sep 30, 2012)

That one definitely wins in the man parts category.


----------



## benosmose (Sep 30, 2012)

nock'em dead said:


> If you couldn't shoot hogs anytime you wanted, I would hate hogs worse than I do. That being said, we have shot & trapped the dog-snot out of them but you can't get rid of them. This is a heck of a wild hog, and figured just for fun I would challenge all of ya to post a bigger one. We haven't killed him yet. Might need to break out the big guns!!!


Somebody prob caught and barred him he is mighty fat needs to be in the freezer.Hes 300 plus id say


----------



## goastinstructor (Sep 30, 2012)

Dont know what yall is talking bout I've never seen a wild hog in GA


----------



## DownSouthGeorgiaBoy (Sep 30, 2012)

big boy from a post a year or so ago from montgomery co.


----------



## Timberman (Oct 1, 2012)

Cross Anchor SC.


----------



## gwyatt202 (Oct 1, 2012)

Awesome thread


----------



## DSGB (Oct 1, 2012)

Killed this one in Bama two years ago.


----------



## grumpymutt (Oct 1, 2012)

Won't beat it but he sure was fun to catch!


----------



## dobenator (Oct 1, 2012)

nock'em dead said:


> if you couldn't shoot hogs anytime you wanted, i would hate hogs worse than i do. That being said, we have shot & trapped the dog-snot out of them but you can't get rid of them. This is a heck of a wild hog, and figured just for fun i would challenge all of ya to post a bigger one. We haven't killed him yet. Might need to break out the big guns!!!:d



this is the best i got .... So far and he is 3 years older now!!!!


----------



## shaynepaul708 (Oct 1, 2012)

View attachment 690906


----------



## Ihunt (Oct 2, 2012)

Nock'em,The Dobenator may have you beat.We need to choot em and weigh em.


----------



## j_seph (Oct 2, 2012)

DownSouthGeorgiaBoy said:


> big boy from a post a year or so ago from montgomery co.


Photoshop, girl is standing in a hole to make hog look bigger


----------



## j_seph (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## nock'em dead (Oct 3, 2012)

Ihunt said:


> Nock'em,The Dobenator may have you beat.We need to choot em and weigh em.



Yeah he is definitely SOLID! Not as round, but long as rip!


----------



## chefrific (Oct 4, 2012)

Does my ex-wife count?


----------



## Keith48 (Oct 4, 2012)

I can top it, from the forum in 2005 - http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=352

550 pound boar from Tuckahoe WMA that made the GON. There is a photo of him on a trailer that is a 5x8 and he's hanging over both sides of the tailgate.


----------



## tjwstang (Oct 4, 2012)

*Florida hog*

Here is the hog I shot in January this year. I had tow him to the camp with my truck and he about broke my skinning pole that I made out power pole. We have at least 4 more the same size running around our lease.


----------



## nock'em dead (Oct 4, 2012)

chefrific said:


> Does my ex-wife count?



WOW!!!!! Hope she dont cruise this forum, cause you might just find dead fish in your mailbox!!!!


----------



## southernboy2147 (Oct 5, 2012)

j_seph said:


> Photoshop, girl is standing in a hole to make hog look bigger



i remember readin about this... i beleive that the og was 750 i may be wrong. but the girl was home alone heard the dogs barkin walked outside and shot the hog then called her dad lol... backwoods little girl


----------



## bronco611 (Oct 6, 2012)

Ya'll don't need to eat those hogs!!! Whatever you are feedin them made them super freaks!!! All that feed is in the meat guess what you will look like in 6 months?????


----------



## mossyoakpro (Oct 8, 2012)

Don't think I can beat that behemoth but I can join you in your misery....I absolutely HATE these worthless vermin


----------



## Big Doe Down (Oct 8, 2012)

BassHunter25 said:


> He may not go 300, but he has got him out manned!
> 
> View attachment 690650
> 
> View attachment 690651



Thats some mighty fine eatin you got there


----------



## nock'em dead (Oct 8, 2012)

mossyoakpro said:


> I absolutely HATE these worthless vermin



You got that right!!!!!  I you hunt by deer sign like I do, they absolutely make that almost imposible in some places.


----------



## JWarren (Oct 9, 2012)

These aren't bigger, but they are in the neighborhood. These are 4 of the 5 big hogs that have been coming around in the last week.  If you will look far in the background and to the right of the boar in the first picture, you can see a larger black silhouette and then closer up, a sandy colored hog right next to the tree that is about the same size as the black boar that is broadside...these 2 are kind of camera shy and never really give a good picture of themselves. The bottom hog tends to come mostly by himself. 

The deer don't leave much corn, but the stupid hogs don't leave any. If the deer want it, they better learn to eat it in the daylight.


----------



## jiminbogart (Oct 9, 2012)

Keith48 said:


> I can top it, from the forum in 2005 - http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=352
> 
> 550 pound boar from Tuckahoe WMA that made the GON. There is a photo of him on a trailer that is a 5x8 and he's hanging over both sides of the tailgate.



I just read your thread.

That was a hoss!

I'm glad to see I'm not the only one that thinks big boars are good eating.

I have yet to eat a bad deer or hog.

BTW, your are 380? You must be 6'-6" or better! You could have toted that hog out!


----------



## swamphunter1 (Oct 9, 2012)

Everybody keeps posting about how much they hate them. I've never had land with them or been able to take 1. I can't afford much but I Will pay to shoot one. Please pm me with a price.


----------



## nock'em dead (Oct 9, 2012)

swamphunter1 said:


> Everybody keeps posting about how much they hate them. I've never had land with them or been able to take 1. I can't afford much but I Will pay to shoot one. Please pm me with a price.



Don't take this wrong, but if they were easy to see I would have killed them all by now. Be glad you don't have them. They are kinda like the "Wild Hoochie Girl" you pick up at the bar!  Seems like fun till you can't get rid of them!!!!!!!


----------



## JWarren (Oct 9, 2012)

nock'em dead said:


> Don't take this wrong, but if they were easy to see I would have killed them all by now. Be glad you don't have them. They are kinda like the "Wild Hoochie Girl" you pick up at the bar!  Seems like fun till you can't get rid of them!!!!!!!



Bingo

It ain't all honey and no bees.


----------



## Jdgreen (Oct 9, 2012)

*Reckon how this one stacks up??*

don't know if it will beat it, but he's pretty decent.. shoot them all I say..

Coyotes and hogs are worthless..


----------



## JWarren (Oct 9, 2012)

Jdgreen said:


> don't know if it will beat it, but he's pretty decent



That is a whopper for sure...


----------



## mossyoakpro (Oct 9, 2012)

nock'em dead said:


> Don't take this wrong, but if they were easy to see I would have killed them all by now. Be glad you don't have them. They are kinda like the "Wild Hoochie Girl" you pick up at the bar!  Seems like fun till you can't get rid of them!!!!!!!




The gift that keeps on giving....kinda like VD.

There is no way to kill them all because I have tried....killed over 80 in one year and they are still around.  Now that I think about I may rather have VD than these stinkin things.  At least you can control VD


----------



## mossyoakpro (Oct 9, 2012)

swamphunter1 said:


> Everybody keeps posting about how much they hate them. I've never had land with them or been able to take 1. I can't afford much but I Will pay to shoot one. Please pm me with a price.



If I don't have them ran off before February....bring your gun and kill as many as you want.  But my rules are simple...ALL swine get shot no matter the size....If you don't want to eat them....no problem, I have a backhoe to bury them with...or just gut shoot them and leave them for the yotes.  They are on the food chain below a coyote on my land.  A coyote has a purpose....these do not have any purpose other than destruction of my farm


----------



## nock'em dead (Oct 10, 2012)

mossyoakpro said:


> The gift that keeps on giving....kinda like VD.
> 
> There is no way to kill them all because I have tried....killed over 80 in one year and they are still around.  Now that I think about I may rather have VD than these stinkin things.  At least you can control VD


----------



## Jdgreen (Oct 10, 2012)

The things eat all the corn out of your feeders, root up your food plots and fields, can tear a truck all to pieces and can tear up your dog.   

Two things I shoot now if I see on the stand, regardless. Coyotes and Hogs.  Yes, coyotes have a purpose.  Hogs have none that I see.  

If you see one, get rid of it before you have 10,000 more.


----------



## swamphunter1 (Oct 10, 2012)

I would honestly really appreciate that if you are serious.  Nobody else pm'ed me.  I'll shoot whatever you want me to big or small. I'll tale em with me too. Wont make you waste a dime of gas with the backhoe


----------



## 2000powerstroke (Oct 10, 2012)

heres a couple goods ones


----------



## Son (Oct 10, 2012)

Looks like boars out number sows.


----------



## nock'em dead (Oct 10, 2012)

Son said:


> Looks like boars out number sows.



Well, here is one good sow I shot. Right around 300lbs.


----------



## calebroad (Oct 10, 2012)

nite vis


----------



## nock'em dead (Oct 10, 2012)

calebroad said:


> nite vis



Look at the ears on that hog!!!!!!!!!! They are as big as your chest!


----------



## triton63 (Oct 11, 2012)

I have a swamp right beside our land and have never even seen a hog anywhere near here.  I would think being in the drainages around West Point Lake we would have some.  Anyone know of any in Troup County?


----------



## mossyoakpro (Oct 16, 2012)

swamphunter1 said:


> I would honestly really appreciate that if you are serious.  Nobody else pm'ed me.  I'll shoot whatever you want me to big or small. I'll tale em with me too. Wont make you waste a dime of gas with the backhoe



Absolutely....after deer season, bring it on! 

If I have not disrupted their life by my constant nonstop trapping, shooting on sight and just general war on them and they are still around....you can have a shot at them


----------



## mattech (Oct 7, 2014)

Those are some big pigs.


----------

